# Sugarcane - Good or Gimmick?



## Pig Floyd (Sep 5, 2018)

So I am aware that sugarcane has been used for different recipes such as andouille or some Caribbean style chicken etc... but does anyone here actually have experience using this wood?

It sounds like a great idea but I wonder if it’s more of wanting to believe it will impart a unique taste or if it really does?

Also if someone can comment from experience, where do you buy it and do you get it fresh (and use it fresh or partially dried) or fully dried?  

I definitely plan on experimenting regardless but always worth learning from others experiences.


----------



## jbellard (Sep 9, 2018)

Pig Floyd!

I know that Chef John Folse has it in most of his recipes that involve smoke. 
Cajuns use it to add that something special for andouille and tasso. 
Think it’s mostly used with another wood (usually pecan here in Louisiana) and simply adds flavor.  It is not used by itself as it is more like bamboo than a oak tree. 
In south Louisiana in The fall you can stop on the side of the highway and pick some up after the farmers have harvested it. There are some makers that sell it as well.


----------

